# Bizkit's 2014 Mock Draft.



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Instead of just combining draft order with best available prospect like most mocks do. I will try to give a reason as to why things might pan out the way I see it. 

1. Cleveland - If the Cavs keep this pick I have to imagine they will play it safe this year and go with Andrew Wiggins. As badly as I think they want Embiid, I really think they will want to avoid another potential Anthony Bennett scenario. Don't be surprised if they trade out of this pick if they strongly feel that Philadelphia *REALLY *wants Embiid. They could try to move the disgruntled Waiters for the 10th pick. Wiggins and Aaron Gordon/ Stauskas would be a hell of a draft for the Cavs. 

2. Bucks - Do they have the next Lew Alcindor in Embiid? I think the Bucks have way too many holes everywhere to put all their eggs in the Embiid basket. Bucks will go safe and take Parker here (or Wiggins if he drops). A Parker and Greek Freak 2 and 3 combo would be exciting and will give Bucks fans and its new management some legit hope for the future. 

* LONG SHOT * Call me crazy if you want, but don't be surprised if the Bucks pull a shocker and take Dante Exum here. I'm not sold that the Bucks themselves are fully sold on Knight as their future 1. Giannis and Exum would be a fantastic and crazy athletic back-court. 

3. Philadelphia - They get the best available player and take Embiid, instantly forming one of the more interesting front courts in recent memory. The fact that they have the 10th pick in the draft will give them a bit more courage to take a risk here. Embiid has got great upside and at the very least gives them a legit post defender. 

4. Orlando - Should take Julius Randle here to pair with Vucevic but I just don't see how they can sell their fan base on skipping over 6'6 PG Wonder talent Exum. Oladipo is a fine play-maker but I think his future is at the 2. Exum just makes too much sense, especially considering how they lack depth at the 1 and 2. 

5. Utah - What a tough spot to be in if you are the Jazz. They badly want Exum here, but he will be gone. The best available talents are Marcus Smart who would be too small to play the 2 and 2 bigs (Randle and Vonleh). The problem is they already have a shrimp 1 and 2 young bigs who they just recently extended. I can't envision Smart and Burke working as a combination, and Alec Burks finally took a step in the right direction last year at the 2. They also have to make a decision on Gordon Hayward. So this is a tough pick IMO. Common sense says, take the BPA and worry about everything else later. If that's the case, then the pick will be Randle or Vonleh. 

My money though is on Utah pulling off a head scratcher and taking Doug McDermot here. 

6. Celtics - Boston lucks out a bit and takes the bruising Julius Randle to pair with Olynyk. Randle is the type of physical specimen that will be a great fit in Boston. 

7. Lakers - Lakers luck out on Utah's stumble and take Marcus Smart here. While Vonleh brings some intrigue, I think Smart is the smarter pick (no pun intended). Lakers need a PG who can score and he brings it, along with some needed toughness and attitude. 

8. Sacramento - While some think Vonleh is a shoe in here, I got the Kings taking Aaron Gordon. I think Gordon at this point brings one NBA ready skill and that's defense. Sacramento is one of the worst defenses in the NBA and they badly need a versatile defender like Gordon, who also doesn't need the ball in his hands to be a productive player. He will play off Cousins and will give a ton of effort on both ends, leading to some very exciting dunks and fast break opportunities. 

9. Charlotte - I think Charlotte had McDermot or Harris pegged here but Vonleh still on the board changes things for the Hornets. They take BPA and a guy who they feel can contribute to a team in the playoff hunt. Vonleh is someone who they can develop and hope will learn a thing or two from Al Jefferson. 

10. Philadelphia - Garry Harris would be the safe pick here and the pick I expect, especially since they took a high risk high upside pick in Embiid. Yet, I think Saric would be one of those swing for the fences pick. The kid has got a lot of talent and would fit more of a need at the 3, since the 76rs have some mediocre talent at the 2. That being said, I think they play safe and take Harris here. 

11. Denver - Would love to package this pick and guys like McGee and Chandler to bring in a star in return. Doubt it happens. Their recent bouts with Euro players might make them hesitant to take Saric or Nurkic here, and they need a bit of defense and offense. If they cant move this pick, I think they take Zach LaVine and hope he develops a well rounded game, all while backing up Foye at the 2. 

12. Orlando - Desperately in need for some offense, Orlando takes the ACC leading scorer TJ Warren. Sure they still like Moe Harkless, but they need more scoring out of their 3 spot. 

13. Minnesota - It really depends on if Love stays or leaves. The T-Wolves need some defense but this early in the draft I doubt you can take a guy like Jerami Grant this early. Rodney Hood is a legit scorer and while hes not a good defender, he can push Brewer for some minutes at the 3. 

14. Phoenix - With 3 draft picks in the first round, the Suns are in a prime spot to try to pull a trade for a star player in the league. But if they keep their picks, look for the Suns to take BPA Nik Stauskas at this spot. He brings size, some athleticism and shooting at the 2 spot. Bledsoe performed well this season but his size is a concern when running out there with Dragic. Moving Green to play some spot 3 would give then some court stretching ability for Goran. 

15. Atlanta - Disappointed by the fact that Stauskas, Warren and Hood are gone, the Hawks take the young and talented yet unproven James Young, also hoping that they just dint draft Marvin Williams 2.0. Kyle Korver would then go back to the bench or start at the 3. Adrine Payne would be another option here if they are looking for a backup for the oft injured Al Horford, but it would be quite a reach.


----------



## Fergus (Oct 2, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Instead of just combining draft order with best available prospect like most mocks do. I will try to give a reason as to why things might pan out the way I see it.
> 
> 1. Cleveland - If the Cavs keep this pick I have to imagine they will play it safe this year and go with Andrew Wiggins. As badly as I think they want Embiid, I really think they will want to avoid another potential Anthony Bennett scenario. Don't be surprised if they trade out of this pick if they strongly feel that Philadelphia *REALLY *wants Embiid. They could try to move the disgruntled Waiters for the 10th pick. Wiggins and Aaron Gordon/ Stauskas would be a hell of a draft for the Cavs.
> 
> ...


Nice draft. I like your reasoning. So.... who do you think the Bulls will take?


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

16. Bulls - Chicago desperately needs offense and unfortunately for them, the best offensive wings and guards have been snapped up. Dario Saric would be a good pick up here to stash away, but Chicago is in win NOW mode and drafting another Euro unknown for another 2-3 years would not fly with the fan-base right now. I'm torn on some of the SF's available, Jarami Grant and KJ McDaniels are fantastic athletes who each bring something different to the Bulls. McDaniels is more NBA ready and a bit more polished offensively, but Grant's potential is great, especially on Defense. Grant Reminds me a bit of Pippen and Paul George physically. McDaniels can defend and shoot a bit but is limited in terms of potential. 

All that being said, I think the Bulls must find a decent backup for Rose and someone who can switch and play a little 2 from time to time. While the popular pick among some would be Ennis or Nappier, I'm going with 6'4 PG Elfrid Payton. Hes got a good all around game and hes got size, which is something both Ennis and Nappier lack. Hes also a very good defender and is a decent athlete. Hes rising up on draft boards but should be available here.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

17. Boston - Needs depth at the 3 and 1, kill two birds with one stone in Kyle Anderson. 

18. Phoenix - Some say draft steal, others will just say a good value pick. Suns pick Dario Saric and are starting to look like they just had a good draft, with 1 pick left.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

19. Chicago - I would love for the Bulls to take Jarami Grant here. His upside is huge and at the very least defensively and athletically would be a joy to watch. Bulls will split here and go with a player who not only is a great athlete but someone who can put the ball in the basket a bit better. So they draft KJ McDaniels.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

20. Toronto - A bit disappointed that Saric is gone, they settle for Adreian Payne who gives them some depth and some versatility at the 4. 

21. Thunder - Need to find a replacement for Perkins and while they like Steven Adams, the Thunder are in a good spot to grab a Euro talent and stash him away for a bit. Jusuf Nurkic is my pick here. 

22. Memphis - Needs some scoring at the 2, take P.J Hairston. 

23. Utah - With the loss of Gordon Hayward, I see the Jazz wanting someone who can play 1 and 2. Take Spencer Dinwiddie. 

24. Charlotte - Cleanthony Early

25. Houston - Need a PG, take the best play-maker available in Tyler Ennis. 

26. Miami - Shabazz Napier

27. Phoenix - Jordan Clarkson

28. LA Clippers - Glenn Robinson III

29. OKC - Bogdan Bogdanovic	

30. SA - Clint Capela


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Nice thread! I will admit to being a guy who basically just watches the NCAA tourney, so I have little wisdom to offer.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Isn't Saric a guy the Bulls should be looking at if he falls to 16, just as a best-player-available type pick? I've read a few good things about him and vaguely remember him (from the Croatian national team, I think)... anyone ever see him play?


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

I like Nurkic. Wouldn't mind Zach LaVine either.

Gary Harris told me team at #10 really liked him FWIW. I think it's the 76ers? 

IMO since we should be going for Melo, trading both picks up for Nurkic or Saric should be the way to go, in a draft and stash so the salaries don't hurt us in FA.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I don't believe the Hawks would be disappointed with James Young. He is probably my #1 choice for Atlanta right now. SF/PF is more of an immediate need, but Young doesn't turn 19 until August, is a good shooter and his floor is high enough that he could likely contribute sooner than later but still has a high enough ceiling to develop into an above average to very good starter.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

jnrjr79 said:


> Nice thread! I will admit to being a guy who basically just watches the NCAA tourney, so I have little wisdom to offer.


You and me both. I'm awful at projecting college guys unless they went to Uconn.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Dornado said:


> Isn't Saric a guy the Bulls should be looking at if he falls to 16, just as a best-player-available type pick? I've read a few good things about him and vaguely remember him (from the Croatian national team, I think)... anyone ever see him play?


ABSOLUTELY. If he falls to 16 they almost have to take him.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Not R-Star said:


> I don't believe the Hawks would be disappointed with James Young. He is probably my #1 choice for Atlanta right now.


Agreed. I think they would be happy if Young fell to them, but I don't see them passing up on Saric if both are on the board when they pick.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Not R-Star said:


> I don't believe the Hawks would be disappointed with James Young. He is probably my #1 choice for Atlanta right now. SF/PF is more of an immediate need, but Young doesn't turn 19 until August, is a good shooter and his floor is high enough that he could likely contribute sooner than later but still has a high enough ceiling to develop into an above average to very good starter.


The fear with Young is that he's too raw and not ready to contribute just yet. I think Atlanta knows that Harris, Hood and Stauskas would bring more to this borderline playoff team. 

While Young's upside is higher than the previously mentioned, his bust risk is pretty high too. At 15 though, it's worth the risk.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

RollWithEm said:


> ABSOLUTELY. If he falls to 16 they almost have to take him.


Unless the bulls are sure that they will be getting Love or Melo, they aren't drafting Saric at 16. Maybe at 19 but they need guys who can contribute now, not 3 years from now.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

In your scenerio, I'm definitely drafting Saric at #16 if I am the Bulls.

Going back to my tiered approach in the other thread, that leaves only Nurkic and Payne to consider at #19 , else you are reaching for a guard in Hairston or Payton.

If you are trying to maximize your FA pursuits of Melo or trade for Love, Nurkic makes more sense. If not, Payne probably makes more sense after the draft and stash of Saric already.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Rhyder said:


> In your scenerio, I'm definitely drafting Saric at #16 if I am the Bulls.
> 
> Going back to my tiered approach in the other thread, that leaves only Nurkic and Payne to consider at #19 , else you are reaching for a guard in Hairston or Payton.
> 
> If you are trying to maximize your FA pursuits of Melo or trade for Love, Nurkic makes more sense. If not, Payne probably makes more sense after the draft and stash of Saric already.


I'm with you if the Love and Melo deals are a remote possibility. My issue is that nothing about the front office tells me that they are capable of pulling off any kind of trade for these 2. That being said, IF they do draft Saric, I think a deal has been put in place and it means the Bulls will make a big trade splash. 

More realistically though, I think the Bulls end up keeping the picks and drafting need.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

thebizkit69u said:


> 16. Bulls - Chicago desperately needs offense and unfortunately for them, the best offensive wings and guards have been snapped up. Dario Saric would be a good pick up here to stash away, but Chicago is in win NOW mode and drafting another Euro unknown for another 2-3 years would not fly with the fan-base right now. I'm torn on some of the SF's available, Jarami Grant and KJ McDaniels are fantastic athletes who each bring something different to the Bulls. McDaniels is more NBA ready and a bit more polished offensively, but Grant's potential is great, especially on Defense. Grant Reminds me a bit of Pippen and Paul George physically. McDaniels can defend and shoot a bit but is limited in terms of potential.
> 
> All that being said, I think the Bulls must find a decent backup for Rose and someone who can switch and play a little 2 from time to time. While the popular pick among some would be Ennis or Nappier, I'm going with 6'4 PG Elfrid Payton. Hes got a good all around game and hes got size, which is something both Ennis and Nappier lack. Hes also a very good defender and is a decent athlete. Hes rising up on draft boards but should be available here.


Saric is not a stash player, he's ready to play. Dude has been playing pro ball for years and just won MVP in his professional league, lead the league in scoring too. He is ready to play. 

I also very highly doubt he falls to 16, definitely wishful thinking.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

BlakeJesus said:


> Saric is not a stash player, he's ready to play. Dude has been playing pro ball for years and just won MVP in his professional league, lead the league in scoring too. He is ready to play.
> 
> I also very highly doubt he falls to 16, definitely wishful thinking.


Let me point out a few things, respectfully of course. 

1. Hes the leading scorer of the Adriatic league, thats like saying well dude should be drafted because hes the leading scorer in Conference USA or the Horizon League. The Adriatic league is WAYYYY behind the Spanish ACB and the Russian League (as well as several other leagues).

2.


> According to David Pick of Eurobasket.com, Saric, who is a promising young 6-10 forward, is willing to come to the NBA next season, but *only *if he can play for the Boston Celtics or Los Angeles Lakers.


Hes NOT going #6 or #7 , its NOT happening. Yeah maybe at #17 and with word out that he only wants to play for 2 teams, then sure I would imagine the Celtics are taking him at #17 . Reason why I have the Celtics taking Kyle Anderson is because he can play multiple positions. I think Phoenix has had some success working in some European players, so it makes sense to me that they take Saric and actually give him a ton of time to grow alongside Dragic.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

A lot of things have occurred since the posting of my Mock. Carmelo opting out, Love wanting out, Heat lose finals, Saric about to sign with another Euro Team and Embiid breaks his foot. So here is my Mock 2.0 Draft.

1. Cleveland Cavs - I had the Cav's moving this pick in the first mock or drafting Embiid. Now that Embiid is injured, I think Jabari Parker is the safest pick here and no brainer. 
*Jabari Parker*

2. Bucks - They REALLY wanted Embiid and where really hoping he dropped to them, but not like this. In the first version of the mock I had Exum as a long shot here, the fact that Parker is gone and Embiids stock dropping, I think the Bucks shoot for the moon and draft *Dante Exum*. Orlando is pissed. 

3. Philadelphia - A team with as many holes as Philadelphia can do a lot worse than taking *Andrew Wiggins* here. 

4. Orlando - No other team in the top 5 will be as impacted as Orlando due to the Embiid injury. They had Exum pegged here from the get go, now they have no choice but to either go with Vonleh or reach with Smart. As much as Orlando needs a legit PG, they might as well take a higher ceiling big in Vonleh and hope to get a stud PG in the 2015 draft. *Vonleh*

5. Utah - Quin Snyder has to be given a chance to see if he can get Enes Kanter and Favors playing at a higher level, so I don't think either one will be moved. BUT, I do think they are starting to wonder if one of them is a true star in the making. They pull somewhat of a shocker and take *Embiid*. They will be willing to wait for him to heal. Embiid by far has the most upside out of anyone available at 5. 

6. Celtics - Still take Randle here. 

7. Lakers - Smart luckily still falls to them. 

8. Sacramento - Would have LOVED to have had Smart drop to them, but no luck. They stay the course and draft a potential defensive force in Aaron Gordon. 

9. Hornets - Was hoping that Randle or Vonleh dropped here, but still are happy with their selection of Doug McDermot. He brings them some much needed scoring.

10. Philadelphia - They held out hope that Embiid would slip to them and red shirt him like they did Noel, but no go. They draft the more defensively polished than Stauskas, *Garry Harris *here. 

11. Denver - Look for the Bulls to make a move at this pick, especially is Stauskas is still on the board or if they want to avoid paying 2 draft picks and turn pick #11 into a Euro grab and stash prospect like Saric. 

If Denver holds on to the pick, they probably stick with Zach Lavine. 

12. Orlando - Take fast rising PG prospect Elfrid Payton. The kid has raised his stock like crazy. Oladipo and Payton can form one of the most defensively talented back-courts in the NBA. 

13. Minnesota - The departure of Love will leave a huge mess for the T-Wolves and depending on what they get back for Love, its hard to see what they do here. But, I think they draft a 3 who can score, *TJ Warren*.

14. Phoenix - Draft fine SG prospect Nik Stauskas. 

15. Atlanta - Luck out a bit and take Rodney Hood. 

16. Chicago - Again, I think they try to move both of their picks for some cap flexibility or to move down and grab Stauskas. If not, I think they take Dario Saric here and stash him away. 

17. Boston - Needs depth at the 3 and 1, kill two birds with one stone in Kyle Anderson. 

18. Phoenix - Go for a high upside 3 in James Young. 

19. Chicago - Bulls need a backup PG, I just highly doubt its Ennis or Napier, but would not be surprised if they picked one of them. Other options would be Jerami Grant or Jusuf Nurkic as another grab and stash.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

> 2. Bucks - They REALLY wanted Embiid and where really hoping he dropped to them, but not like this. In the first version of the mock I had Exum as a long shot here, the fact that Parker is gone and Embiids stock dropping, I think the Bucks shoot for the moon and draft Dante Exum. Orlando is pissed.


The Bucks owner has pretty much come out and said the Bucks will take whomever Cleveland passes at 1. Exum is still a major long shot for the Bucks.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

20. Toronto - A bit disappointed that Saric is gone, they settle for Adreian Payne who gives them some depth and some versatility at the 4.

21. Thunder - Takes Nurkic if Bulls don't take him or Clint Capela.

22. Memphis - Needs some scoring at the 2, take P.J Hairston. 

23. Utah - With the loss of Gordon Hayward, I see the Jazz wanting someone who can play 1 and 2. Take Spencer Dinwiddie. 

24. Charlotte - Cleanthony Early

25. Houston - Need a PG, take the best play-maker available in Tyler Ennis. 

26. Miami - Shabazz Napier

27. Phoenix - Jordan Clarkson

28. LA Clippers - Glenn Robinson III

29. OKC - Bogdan Bogdanovic	

30. SA - Mitch McGary


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

roux said:


> The Bucks owner has pretty much come out and said the Bucks will take whomever Cleveland passes at 1. Exum is still a major long shot for the Bucks.


I just don't see them taking Embiid. It really makes no sense to take that high of a risk for a team can build some momentum with either Parker, Exum or Wiggins.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

thebizkit69u said:


> I just don't see them taking Embiid. It really makes no sense to take that high of a risk for a team can build some momentum with either Parker, Exum or Wiggins.


Yeah.. they arent going to take Embiid, its going to be either Wiggins or Parker


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

IMO, the Bucks want Jabari more than anyone, but if Jabari goes #1 then they may take Exum #2 . I don't think they're too high on Wiggins when they already have Giannis, even though Wiggins is more talented.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

yodurk said:


> IMO, the Bucks want Jabari more than anyone, but if Jabari goes [URL=http://www.basketballforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=1]#1 [/URL] then they may take Exum #2 . I don't think they're too high on Wiggins when they already have Giannis, even though Wiggins is more talented.


Yeah, I had them being really high on Exum even when Embiid was healthy. Now that Embiid is out and Parker likely going #1 , I think Exum gives them a ton of flexibility at the 1. Is Knight really their PG of the Future? Who knows. But, there is no doubt that Exum can play alongside him at the 2. 

The Bucks can theoretically move Knight or Mayo for some help at the 4.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

yodurk said:


> IMO, the Bucks want Jabari more than anyone, but if Jabari goes #1 then they may take Exum #2 . I don't think they're too high on Wiggins when they already have Giannis, even though Wiggins is more talented.


The Bucks arent in a position to let a players position dictate this pick.. they need to take the best player available and that will be either Parker or Wiggins. The owner has flat out said that. They are trying to build an arena and stir up interest in a team that was destroyed by previous owners and bringing in a 19 year old foreign born player that the average fan knows nothing about makes no sense for them. They are looking for instant impact and star they can build this team around and Exum may not be that guy for 3 years. I agree that with how the team is currently constructed Exum makes sense for our back court but I just dont think he is the pick on Thursday...barring a trade down (which is more likely than us taking him at 2)


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

I'm struggling with the Aaron Afflalo trade. I think they could have gotten at least a top 20 pick for him. This just creates another hole for them to fill and I doubt they reach for Stauskas or Harris at #4 , so I still have them taking a big. They must really like Evan Fournier I guess. 

Also, how does this work financially? Doesn't Afflalo make significantly more than Evan Fournier?


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> I'm struggling with the Aaron Afflalo trade. I think they could have gotten at least a top 20 pick for him. This just creates another hole for them to fill and I doubt they reach for Stauskas or Harris at #4 , so I still have them taking a big. They must really like Evan Fournier I guess.
> 
> Also, how does this work financially? Doesn't Afflalo make significantly more than Evan Fournier?



Financially, I believe it works because Denver is under the cap and does not need to match salaries.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

jnrjr79 said:


> Financially, I believe it works because Denver is under the cap and does not need to match salaries.


They aren't under the cap, but even if they where, dont you have to match salaries though? Or use an exemption?


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> I'm struggling with the Aaron Afflalo trade. I think they could have gotten at least a top 20 pick for him. This just creates another hole for them to fill and I doubt they reach for Stauskas or Harris at #4 , so I still have them taking a big. They must really like Evan Fournier I guess.
> 
> Also, how does this work financially? Doesn't Afflalo make significantly more than Evan Fournier?


Yeah the Magic didn't get much for Afflalo, I thought he would yield a bigger return.

Still though, I like what the Magic are building. Elfrid Payton was a great pick up for them. Elfrid & Oladipo is their backcourt of the future...those guys will be the best defensive backcourt in the league in a year or two, and a nice balance of slashing and shooting. I am not a fan of Aaron Gordon but he does have Shawn Marion potential and should become something, just not sure what exactly. Add all this to Vucevic and it's a pretty solid balanced young lineup.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> They aren't under the cap, but even if they where, dont you have to match salaries though? Or use an exemption?



Ah, didn't realize they were over.

If you are under the cap, then there is no salary matching requirement when executing a trade, as long as after the trade you aren't more than $100K over the cap.


----------

